# What are your views or light on international masons



## young travler (Apr 13, 2013)

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 13, 2013)

What is the question?


----------



## Mac (Apr 14, 2013)

I thought there was no such organization (in a legitimate sense). IIRC, different companies market products with the S&C and a key to denote the wearer as an international mason, but I'm aware of no regular group producing such masons. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bupton52 (Apr 14, 2013)

International Free an Accepted Masons are a bogus organization operating in the U.S. They can't travel locally, let alone, internationally. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## stuntman98 (Apr 17, 2013)

http://www.thephylaxis.org/bogus/recruitbanks.php

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## OES513 (Apr 22, 2013)

I just asked this on another thread...I see some claiming pha but see there pictures on a international masonic site..

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## stuntman98 (Apr 23, 2013)

Only thing international about me are my vacation plans

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## AdQuadratum (Apr 24, 2013)

Clandestine


----------

